# Thinking of moving to Hat Yai



## Makethemove

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the forum. Currently considering moving out to Hat Yai to teach. I've never been to Thailand before so am trying to get as much info as possible before making the final decision to move out there. I don't seem to be able to find much about Hat Yai and was wondering if anyone on here could help me out?

Many thanks in advance,

Makethemove


----------



## Happy M

Hi Makethemove,

I've don't live in Hat Yai though I have visited, recently. I found it a real strange place. I liked it but can't put my finger on what it was I liked about it. At night time the city centre reminds me of an old Michael Jackson music video :]

Was friendly enough. My reply would not have been any help to you but I thought I'd mention I liked the place. I would live there.. but not with my girlfriend. I was in hotels there and they all had seriously stern security warnings. I guess it's because its so close to the border... The week we were there a bomb went off ... I can't post a link as I'm a new member but search Bangkok post website for it if you want to read about it.

Maybe visit it for a few days 

Cheers,
Happy


----------



## TomC

Depends on what are your view and rules in life? Do you go to live in a place where bombs were planted and they haven't solved the cause of the problems? Did you read up on the conflicts where teachers were targeted? For me, if I was in such a place, I'd be long gone. It's adios amigo, much less talking about moving there.


----------



## stednick

*Caution*



Makethemove said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. Currently considering moving out to Hat Yai to teach. I've never been to Thailand before so am trying to get as much info as possible before making the final decision to move out there. I don't seem to be able to find much about Hat Yai and was wondering if anyone on here could help me out?
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> Makethemove


Makethemove: Caution

Beware. First, you have not been to Thailand before. Tropical paradise. The heat is incredible, almost beyond belief. Serious cultural differences. Far too many pro's and con's to list in a single post. I suggest you spend a great deal of time browsing through this forum. Use the search thread and search forum tools to find answers to specific questions.

Read the following thread: "Moving to Thailand in 3 Years" on page 2 of this forum. Specifically read "canamoms" 30MAR12 post. 

Also read these two threads in the Basement lounge section: "26 year old moving to Thailand, would appreciate advice" and "Advice needed from experienced people".

As far as Hat Yai. Hat Yai is located in the seriously troubled lower three provinces on the Malaysian peninsula. Over the past several years significant terrorist activities have resulted in loss of life. 

See the links below: 

Hat Yai Bombing Travel Advisories | Khon Kaen

Reuters UK - Apr 3, 2012 A third blast 140 km (87 miles) away in Hat Yai, a regional trade and ... "If further attacks take place then martial law will be declared in Hat Yai.

Chicago Tribune - 6 days ago 
A third blast 140 km (87 miles) away in Hat Yai, a regional trade and ... "If further attacks take place then martial law will be declared in Hat Yai

Thai explosions leave 14 dead? Irish Times

To sum this post up: Use extreme caution in your decision making concerning this job opportunity.


----------



## dnote

If you stay away from hotels and shopping malls you should be fine 
But it is good advice to first go there on holidays!

I'm moving to Hat Yai 15 of june to stay there for 3 months with my gf. When are you planning to go?


----------

